# Original Final Approach X-Lander



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thinning the herd. I have a original X-lander in mossy oak camo for sale. This is a great blind that I have only used for ice hunts. For its age it is in excellent shape. No rips, no tears, no loose stitching and no drag marks. This blind has many years left in it. It comes with a snow cover and a closed cell foam pad. $200


----------

